# Hoof abscess - when's it OK to turn out?



## Cazzah (26 January 2009)

My friend's pony has an abscess and it was pared out and drained on Friday. She's been on box rest since with a poultice applied everyday and its cleaning up nicely. Just wondered when it would be OK to take the poultice off or turn her out? There's still a little gunk coming out at the minute but not in any great quantity. Is there anything else we can do?


----------



## Baileyhoss (26 January 2009)

i would keep poulticing until there is absolutely no gunk and then probably a day or so after just to be sure.  However, I would put a boot over the poultice and turn out.  But then, I wouldn't boxrest unless pone was hopping.


----------



## The Original Kao (26 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i would keep poulticing until there is absolutely no gunk and then probably a day or so after just to be sure.  However, I would put a boot over the poultice and turn out.  But then, I wouldn't boxrest unless pone was hopping. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto this, my filly is on box rest as she has a bad abscess, she would not weight bare at all.
Last abscess she had I poulticed, wrapped the hoof in vet wrap then duct tape and she stayed out 24/7. I changed it once a day till there was no more gunk for a few days.


----------



## rema (26 January 2009)

When my old girl kept having gravel after all the gunk had come out everyday i would syringe the hole out with iodine then plug with cotton wool.I changed the cotton wool everyday and syringed out the hole.It worked for her.


----------



## Donkeymad (26 January 2009)

I have never kept an animal in for an abscess, all have cleared up fast and completely.


----------



## denisel (27 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have never kept an animal in for an abscess, all have cleared up fast and completely. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have had to keep mine of for 2 weeks as it wasnt 100% it was an abscess.  Keen to get him out now but cant until he has a shoe put back on.  Hopefully next day or so.

What kind of protection can be offered when they go out.  His hoof has been cut away a fair bit and his sole is very soft due to the poultice etc.  He would be very vulnerable if he went out now.


----------



## Amymay (27 January 2009)

2 days hot poultice - maximum.  You run the risk of compromising the hoof by doing it any longer.  After that use cold poltice's to keep it clean.

I kept my horse in for two days at the end of last year for hot poulticing - and then moved on to cold ones, with a nappy on top.  That wrapped in a plastic bag, duck tape etc. meant that he could then go out in the field with his mates.  Worked a treat.


----------



## denisel (27 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
2 days hot poultice - maximum.  You run the risk of compromising the hoof by doing it any longer.  After that use cold poltice's to keep it clean.

[/ QUOTE ]  

Yes shame our vet didnt tell us that after doing it for 4 days!!!!


----------



## timmyhorse (27 January 2009)

My horse hates staying in all day and when he last had an abscess the vet advised me to poultice at night and then turn out in the morning - if you're lucky poultice should stay on, if not clean with iodine based solution when they come in.

Best way to keep poultice on is to place poultice on hoof, place a baby's nappy over the top so the foot is in the middle and the tapes fasten round the pastern, then bandage over the hoof with a cohesive bandage and then cover with strips of gaffer/duct tape, particuarly on the toe. It usually works for me!


----------

